# Pekiti DVD's



## UrBaN (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone seen Tuhon Guro Bill McGrath's  dvds? Any  feedback?

Thnx,
Nikos


----------



## arnisador (Aug 16, 2007)

I've heard they're good but haven't seen them myself.


----------



## lhommedieu (Aug 17, 2007)

Which DVD's?  I don't see any by Tuhon McGrath listed on his website.

Best,

Steve


----------



## arnisador (Aug 17, 2007)

A five-part series is listed here, but that poster may have been mistaken.  It's from the Eskrima Digest FAQ but I don't know the original site they were sold on.


----------



## Wes Tasker (Aug 17, 2007)

There are six DVD's that you can purchase from Tuhon Bill / PTI without having attended the seminar and/or being taught it by an instructor.  They are:

Solo Baston Quick Combat Course
Doble Baston Warm-ups, Attacks, & Drills
Empty Hand vs. Knife Level I
Tempering & Kickboxing
Solo Baston Abcedario
Abcedario de Mano

Tuhon Bill just recently converted his tapes to DVD format.

-wes tasker


----------



## UrBaN (Aug 18, 2007)

lhommedieu said:


> Which DVD's?  I don't see any by Tuhon McGrath listed on his website.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Steve



http://www.pekiti.com/ptistore.php and click on any of the 2 video forms.

@Wes Tasker:

Have you seen them? Any feedback?


----------



## Danny T (Aug 18, 2007)

nikos said:


> Anyone seen Tuhon Guro Bill McGrath's dvds? Any feedback?


 
Tuhon McGrath videos and DVDs are an excellent source of information on some of Pekitis subsystems. They are not professionally made nor are they filled with lots of back ground music and hyperbole. They are, however, filled with excellent review information on stance, footwork, movement, body and attack angles, weapon movement, target striking, and some basic strategies. He introduces some drills and mini drills to work the material but these are review media not training media and therefore much isnt shown. Due to the lack of being professionally made the audio is off at times and outside noises can be a distraction at times but the material presented is first rate and one can get a very good look at Pekiti-Tirsia.

As Wes has already mentioned unless you have been to a seminar with Tuhon McGrath on a particular aspect of training or had a block of training with an authorized certified Trainer or Instructor you will be unable to purchase DVDs other than the basic sets offered on the PTI website. This is due to them being review material there is a lot more to the training than presented in them. That said there is nothing hidden or secret just there is more to the training. If one were to work the material presented to an aspect of utilizing it at real time against someone attacking them with real pressure one would have many keys to being able to function against the attack.

Danny T


----------



## UrBaN (Aug 18, 2007)

Excellent feedback. Thnx Danny.


----------



## Wes Tasker (Aug 18, 2007)

What Danny said...  I was going to say pretty much the same thing.  The tapes offered by PTI are meant as "review" tapes and not as exhaustive instructionals on the material.  They work best if you have had the material from Tuhon Bill (best) or from a certified teacher (better). As review tapes they are good, and like Danny mentioned, not the slickest in terms of production glitz.  But if you've had the material actually taught to you, they work great as aids in review and further practice.

-wes tasker


----------



## MasterKaliSilat (Sep 29, 2007)

How about the entire system of Kali Silat's Pekiti Tirsia, on DVD F is the original 64 attacks, with the footwork and the drills explained.  G is the many Sinawali Tuhon Leo shared with us in the early 70's.  I'm sure you'll enjoy getting the original material.  And I'll give you the eBook that explains it all.

Please visit us at http://KaliSilat.org for more information.
PS: I'm the senior student of Pekiti Tirsia, having worked the system since 1972 when I first met Turhon Leo Tortal Gaje, Jr.

regards, Greg


----------



## Charleston Combat (Sep 29, 2007)

Did not know he had DVD's for sale to the public. I was told once before that you had to be a member to have access to his instructional DVD's. I did have the opportunity to train with Tuhon Bill McGrath in Myrtle Beach. Great experince! He definetly upholds the title very well. Brad


----------



## Wes Tasker (Oct 7, 2007)

Brad-



> I was told once before that you had to be a member to have access to his instructional DVD's.


 
That's mostly true.  It's just the six I talked about earlier that one can purchase without being a member of PTI and having been instructed in the material.  Every other tape / DVD is unavailable to the general public.



> I did have the opportunity to train with Tuhon Bill McGrath in Myrtle Beach. Great experince! He definetly upholds the title very well.


 
I'm glad you got to see Tuhon Bill, and in Myrtle...  I go there about twice a year now.  Chris N., Bob S., Justin K. etc. are all pretty hardcore guys.

-wes tasker


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up! Is Myrtle Beach still on the seminar circuit for Tuhon? You come twice a year to teach or train? Are you in charge of this area? Brad


----------



## Wes Tasker (Oct 13, 2007)

Brad-

I believe that Tuhon Bill has not been to Myrtle Beach in a couple of years.  I travel to Myrtle to work with Chris Northstrom and his group of students.  Chris Ash is the state director.

-wes tasker


----------



## Charleston Combat (Oct 14, 2007)

OK! Thanks Again!! Glad to know I haven't missed him. I should still be on the mailing list for seminars in this area. Chris Northstrom is under Chris Ash? Chris Ash's school is where the last seminar I attended was held. Your name sounds very familiar as well, maybe we have met also! Brad


----------



## buldog (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess I really had my head buried in the sand here at the beach.  I had a mutual friend with Chris Ash but he passed away many years ago and I forgot all about Mr. Ash.  Neither he or the other guys mentioned seem to do any advertising for their schools so it must be more word of mouth in the MA community.  Is this a common occurance?  I'm moving to CT in about 10 days and wonder if I will encounter the same difficulties.  Wish I had been more observant.
                                  Scott


----------



## Wes Tasker (Oct 15, 2007)

Mr. Ash and Mr. Northstrom operate two different schools / training groups at the beach.  Their contact information can be found at www.pekiti.com.  

-wes tasker


----------

